# Crate training / When to move the crate?



## Discoboy1981 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi All, 

I was hoping one of you wonderful people might be able to offer some advice.. 
We picked up our new puppy Ralph last week and for the most part he's been excellent!
My one concern is nighttime in the crate.. I started off with him in his crate on night next to me on the sofa and he was fine, the same for night 2. Night 3 I moved the crate about a yard away from the sofa and he went mental and ended up weeing in his crate. I moved him back to where he was previously and he's been fine since. 

My question is how long have people left it till they start moving the crate further away from their starting point? I'm guessing I maybe moved him too soon but I'd ideally like to be gradually moving his crate further away to his final sleeping position in his play pen so I can stop sleeping on the sofa! 

I've read in numerous books about starting the crate training in the bedroom and then gradually moving the crate out of the bedroom but what is the rough time scale for this? 

Thanks in advance 
DB


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately it is a bit of an individual thing and will vary from pup to pup. Pup needs to be very secure and happy and not seeking your comfort throughout the night before you make any moves


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

We started in the bedroom. The crate was next to the bed for a week. We then moved it to the other side of the room for a week and then downstairs. He slept downstairs until he was a year old when he decided to bark and cry every few hours all night long. This went on for weeks until we relented and he is now back in our bedroom often on the bed, occasionally in his own bed.


----------



## Discoboy1981 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks both for your answers, I think we're gradually making some headway.. he's now about 1.5 half away from the sofa (lol) another 2 weeks and he'll be where we'd like his crate to be and then I need to hope he'll let me leave the room to sleep upstairs!!

Thanks


----------



## venetl (Jan 21, 2021)

question to add onto yours, do you bring the crate down and attach the crate to the playpen during the day? or do you bring him down and put him in the play pen?


----------



## CammieB (Apr 10, 2021)

Is crating needed?, personally can't see any need in locking a puppy in a crate.
puppy proof the room and leave them to be free.


----------



## Discoboy1981 (Jan 22, 2021)

CammieB said:


> Is crating needed?, personally can't see any need in locking a puppy in a crate.
> puppy proof the room and leave them to be free.


Our puppy loves his crate.. Its a space for him to be able to feel comfortable and safe at night and also when we're out it also gives him a space where he feels safe. 

Of course it's personal preference but I would agree with the books we re read in advance of getting our puppy explaining the use of crates and how it replicates a den giving dogs a safe space.


----------



## Luke1307 (Nov 11, 2021)

Discoboy1981 said:


> Thanks both for your answers, I think we're gradually making some headway.. he's now about 1.5 half away from the sofa (lol) another 2 weeks and he'll be where we'd like his crate to be and then I need to hope he'll let me leave the room to sleep upstairs!!
> 
> Thanks


We started with the crate right off the kitchen, and I put music on. But I'm with her all day long, she's done well. Lol, we haven't let our kids sleep in our bedroom, so won't let the pup. So far so good. I think the earlier you start them with habits the earlier they learn them? Good luck!!! They're amazing little guys!


----------

